# Advice on Curtains or Blinds for Living Room



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I tend to prefer curtains for a living room, but that's just my taste. Not necessarily blackout curtains, something somewhat sheer often looks good.

The wood horizontal blinds does nothing for me. Probably because my friend had those in her living room and I didn't like the look at all. Didn't help that she never dusted them.

And don't forget that you can do both. I am re-doing my bedroom right now, and I will have both blinds and curtains on the windows. Blinds I am changing from the white horizontal venetians to "zebra shades", with curtains with some light transmittance over top.


----------



## sdrocker (Sep 24, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> I tend to prefer curtains for a living room, but that's just my taste. Not necessarily blackout curtains, something somewhat sheer often looks good.
> 
> The wood horizontal blinds does nothing for me. Probably because my friend had those in her living room and I didn't like the look at all. Didn't help that she never dusted them.
> 
> And don't forget that you can do both. I am re-doing my bedroom right now, and I will have both blinds and curtains on the windows. Blinds I am changing from the white horizontal venetians to "zebra shades", with curtains with some light transmittance over top.


Thanks, the only issue with curtains is that it would eat into my real estate to the right of the window where I was thinking of putting a tv stand and tv.


----------



## Pattilyn5 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, I understand needing the wall space. Your home has a lot of hard lines and wood blinds would just add more. You don't want curtains or drapes that's cool, but have you thought of roman blinds? You can go for as formal or modern as you like and the fabrics can go from sheer to black-out. But fabric is the key here. It would balance out the room. Traditional to modern there are so many choices and because you can chose both the style and the fabric, they end up being all you.

Side note: you can do the 2 smaller windows on either side of the fire place to match, but you were probably already thinking that.


----------

